# My Washing/Detailing guide BMW E30 sport



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I thought I'd share my meticulous washing information with a step by step guide. Many thanks


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

ok, where is it lol.....


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

the_prophet said:


> ok, where is it lol.....


Check the thread it's about four posts. Apologies for that.

Not too sure why it's posted twice. Could the Moderators please delete this post and keep the one showing the pictures of the car sections please. 
Thanks


----------

